# Will a fire department hire a pre-med student?



## Cclearly3 (Jul 14, 2010)

I plan on going pre-med in about a year or so and was wanting to work as a paramedic until I got into medical school. I didn't know if there were contracts involved concerning the length of time one would need to know about.


All comments are appreciated B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're a qualified medic and FF they most likely would, but don't count on them to work around your school schedule at all


----------



## atticrat (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like you're starting as a basic now. The FD would have to send you to Paramedic school and their fire academy, on their dime. Usually there will be a contract, one FD I'm very familiar with makes you sign a three year pro-rated contract. I'm pretty sure five isn't un-heard of either.


----------



## Cclearly3 (Jul 14, 2010)

atticrat said:


> Looks like you're starting as a basic now. The FD would have to send you to Paramedic school and their fire academy, on their dime. Usually there will be a contract, one FD I'm very familiar with makes you sign a three year pro-rated contract. I'm pretty sure five isn't un-heard of either.



That makes sense. I start medic next month, but I paid it out of pocket. So in this case there won't be any long term contracts involved?


----------



## AtlantaFF (Jul 27, 2010)

Cclearly3 said:


> That makes sense. I start medic next month, but I paid it out of pocket. So in this case there won't be any long term contracts involved?



Nope no contract for the medic. I do know some dept that do 2yr contracts on FF mostly the smaller depts though.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 27, 2010)

I wouldn't let on that you're pre med. They'll hire someone who's likely to stay there for their career rather than someone tha't going to leave in a couple of years. If they ask, tell them that you're looking into PA or nursing school or something.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 27, 2010)

46Young said:


> I wouldn't let on that you're pre med. They'll hire someone who's likely to stay there for their career rather than someone tha't going to leave in a couple of years. If they ask, tell them that you're looking into PA or nursing school or something.



Exactly what he said,

but to just add to that, fire departments usually attract a certain type of personality, and you may find that there is a reason most physicians who have that background are "former" firefighters, not still firefighters.

Not that it is bad, but it is a military culture that sees things in black and white, and the since the most common answer in medicine is "it depends" it just doesn't mesh well.


----------



## Cclearly3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Exactly what he said,
> 
> but to just add to that, fire departments usually attract a certain type of personality, and you may find that there is a reason most physicians who have that background are "former" firefighters, not still firefighters.
> 
> Not that it is bad, but it is a military culture that sees things in black and white, and the since the most common answer in medicine is "it depends" it just doesn't mesh well.



That is very interesting. Could you eleborate on the personality part?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm sitting next to cclearly


----------



## Cclearly3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm sitting next to cclearly


and I'm sitting next to Linuss. . . Listening to him boast about having more friends than me on here.

: P


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey, truth hurts. 


Granted you probably have more real friends...


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 14, 2010)

I did a ride along with an EMT-I who was pre-med and a paramedic who was med (which she made sure you knew).  A guy in my class is starting PA school in January and is a shoe in for getting hired with an ambulance company (with them having knowledge of his plans).  I'll be continuing college (maybe go pre-med or PA).  Doesn't seem that far fetched for a lot of people.

Good luck with that


----------



## Scout (Aug 15, 2010)

Linuss has friends here?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm pre-med and about to get myself a county job...soon as I take that evil exam...(that being the MCAT, EMS exams are easy comparatively).


----------



## VinBin (Aug 17, 2010)

I can give a little input here, as a paramedic that worked part time at a fire department during the time I was in college and now find myself in medical school. In general, you will not be able to get on as a "firefighter" if that's what you want. As was mentioned before, the fire departments put in too much money (tax based) for you to train to just have you leave after 1 year. Many departments (such as the one I worked for) have a division between fire/ems services such that you can stay strictly on the ambulance, although this is not common.

And Veneficus is correct, there is a certain personality that "gets along" with the fire crowd. Generally the "stereotypical" pre med student will not mesh well in the environment. I think having a good sense of humor, a personality that shows sincerity and a very humble demeanor that understands that your college degree or future med school plans will not trump 20 years of EMS experience will help. In general I found that even the hard core, cowboy firefighter types took a liking to me once they realized I truly did have a love for EMS. 

Just a side note,  I think many people (I even found myself doing this) stereotype EMT-Basics who are pre-med as just resume padding without any true interest in the field. Not that theres anything especially wrong about it, but there are many EMT-B's that just want that license to tack on their med school app. But with the significant time commitment you put in as a medic you tend to get more respect from the older fire/medics.

With that being said, I take it you have already taken your pre med classes and have a college degree?


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're as crazy as they are, and have a good attitude, then I think you'll be fine. 



VinBin said:


> And Veneficus is correct, there is a certain personality that "gets along" with the fire crowd. Generally the "stereotypical" pre med student will not mesh well in the environment. I think having a good sense of humor, a personality that shows sincerity and a very humble demeanor that understands that your college degree or future med school plans will not trump 20 years of EMS experience will help. In general I found that even the hard core, cowboy firefighter types took a liking to me once they realized I truly did have a love for EMS



On that note, a lot of departments will have a view of what pre meds are like. If they know that about you before getting to actually know you, they're likely to draw some unfavorable assumptions. So I wouldn't mention your future plans all unless someone directly asks you, and especially not before I'd established a good reputation. 

(Don't take that as advice to deceive employers, of course.) 

Depending on your department, even college can be a touchy subject. Some people you encounter might not have gone at all, and might be a little bitter about it. Find other things in your life to talk about.


----------



## Cclearly3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not yer. I still have a ton of chemistry courses to take before transferring. I'm almost there though.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 18, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> On that note, a lot of departments will have a view of what pre meds are like. If they know that about you before getting to actually know you, they're likely to draw some unfavorable assumptions. So I wouldn't mention your future plans all unless someone directly asks you, and especially not before I'd established a good reputation.



Yeah... the thing with firefighters is that they will find things about you to tease you endlessly about when you're new no matter what. Don't give them more material than they'll already be able to dig up on their own and keep a thick skin. It's just the way they are, it's rarely personal.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2010)

VinBin said:


> Just a side note,  I think many people (I even found myself doing this) stereotype EMT-Basics who are pre-med as just resume padding without any true interest in the field. Not that theres anything especially wrong about it, but there are many EMT-B's that just want that license to tack on their med school app. But with the significant time commitment you put in as a medic you tend to get more respect from the older fire/medics.




That stereotype about pre-meds who are EMTs exists for a reason and becoming an EMT just to pad the application (especially if the person never works as an EMT) is very wrong, starting with the fact that there's much better things to do to help an application for the 120+hours than get a certificate and never put it to use.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 18, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> That stereotype about pre-meds who are EMTs exists for a reason and becoming an EMT just to pad the application (especially if the person never works as an EMT) is very wrong, starting with the fact that there's much better things to do to help an application for the 120+hours than get a certificate and never put it to use.



Wrong or not, it happens a lot. I know a few people at least in my class were doing it for that reason. I personally think actually working as an EMT will pad my med school application a little bit better...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2010)

Hehe... I never said people didn't do it. 

Working as an EMT will provide a slight bump, but not any more than any other patient contact experience. Personally, I would talk more about observations of the health care system in a personal statement and interview than talking about providing emergency care.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 18, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> That stereotype about pre-meds who are EMTs exists for a reason and becoming an EMT just to pad the application (especially if the person never works as an EMT) is very wrong, starting with the fact that there's much better things to do to help an application for the 120+hours than get a certificate and never put it to use.



I am curious as to how the Pre-med or med FF/EMTs act towards the career EMTs/FFs.  I worked a shift during my schooling where I had a med student and a pre-med student.  The Pre-med student (EMT) was cool as hell.  The Med student (Paramedic) was a stuck up... well she made sure I knew she was med early on.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> I am curious as to how the Pre-med or med FF/EMTs act towards the career EMTs/FFs.  I worked a shift during my schooling where I had a med student and a pre-med student.  The Pre-med student (EMT) was cool as hell.  The Med student (Paramedic) was a stuck up... well she made sure I knew she was med early on.



Yep... and there are med students like that too. Stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------

